# Help. Got a sob story.



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So crazy thing happened to me and I need some help if you are willing. I teach High School band in Arkansas, some of you may know that and I bring my graduates down here every summer. I've been taking them snapper fishing with a guy I met from the Pensacolafishforum for about 6 or 7 years now. We've been giving $60 a head to help pay for bait and gas and have made it pretty much part of the cost of their trip. I've got 4 kids and 4 chaperones that have given me money for a fishing trip and my buddies boat went down. Just found out this morning at 4AM on the road to get here. 

These are poor ******* kids that have been blindsided by this and i don't have the cash to get them on a headboard and sure don't have the cash for a real charter. 

Is there anyone willing to help me out on this. We usually spit big groups like this into two sets of 4. With no baseball and NAS still being on lockdown we have a very flexible schedule.

Yes, same thing happened last year but I had a weeks notice and got it worked out. Found out this morning.

You can text 870 200 2599 if you can help out or have any ideas.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Guy on Facebook pointed me to a head boat in Destin. Not quite the same but well catch something I hope.


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

Which boat and how long of a trip?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Only thing we can afford.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark Sugar (May 26, 2015)

I haven't fished on the Spirit in a long time so can't tell you what to expect other than tangled lines like any headboat. Years back they had a super cool deckhand named Bill that worked on the Florida Girl/American Spirit, but dont know if he's still there. Hope yall have fun and good luck.


----------

